# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream about the Devil

## NoworldOrder

I had A dream last night that I found a hole to Hell and started crawling through it. It was made of bone and flesh. I got to a point where I had to climb up and when I did, I seen demons and I continued. Then Satan appeared and I dropped to me knees in front of him. When I did this, Satan crushed my head with his feet. What could this mean?

----------


## Samael

That our culture is saturated with Judeo-Christian imagery?

Sounds like a regular old fantasy/adventure dream (or nightmare) to me. I wouldn't worry about it. Maybe you're stressed out about something, but your summary's pretty short, so that's the best I've got.

----------


## reere

All this was done by association...
Hole with flesh and bone -» Hell
Hell-»Demons
Demons-»Satan
Satan= Fear then drop on my knees
Satan= Evil -» Crushed my head...

Only my opinion...It's not a precognitive dream for sure ::lol::

----------


## Reveriely

I've had a dream about Satan as well! Except it was very different..he wasn't a threat to me and it wasn't a nightmare.

I had this dream over a year ago, but it's one of those dreams that have stuck with me, mostly because of what he told me. Sadly I didn't have a dream journal at the time so I don't remember anything else from the dream, but I do know that it was Satan in my dream. Mind you, I'm not religious nor do I believe in a God so I don't understand the reason he was in my dream..but he told me "This isn't real."  It never occurred to me until after I woke up that maybe he was trying to tell me I was in a dream.

What could that possibly mean?

----------


## NoworldOrder

Yeah I have been really stressed out about some stuff. I haven't dreamt about satan in a looong time though.. no idea what it could mean. Sorry about the short description but thats actually all that happened. Was a really short dream which is weird because my dreams are usually long and full of detail and imagery.

----------


## Samael

...but dreams about the ultimate personification of evil can be disturbing. I get it.

If you're looking for meaning, you have to decide what the devil means to _you_ personally. I'm not religious, so I consider the devil to be the same as any other character in a dream. It's a fun fantasy, and I'm actually Lucifer more often than not.

The devil could be a symbol of your own rebellion, or he could be a representation of a temptation you're fighting or an "evil" you're resisting. Alternately, he might just be a convenient antagonist for your nightmare. Dreams don't always have to have a deeper meaning.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Satan is awesome! I love Satan! Don't bow to him though. He can be an asshole if you worship him.

----------


## NoworldOrder

> Satan is awesome! I love Satan! Don't bow to him though. He can be an asshole if you worship him.



Why is that? Alot of politicians and corporate thugs do. lol

----------


## reere

> Why is that? Alot of politicians and corporate thugs do. lol



And you do bow to them?  :wink2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Why is that? Alot of politicians and corporate thugs do. lol



I know! Yeah, those idiots don't realize they are giving their own intrinsic power away by doing so. But, why do you think you bowed to Satan in your dream?

This is my interpretation of your dream.

The tunnel is a wormhole.

The Satan you witnessed is Pan, the Dream Warrior Master.  You bowed to him because he is The Master (as in the best Dream Warrior, and Teacher, not lord over you). 

You perceived him as Satan because of your Catholic/Christian Western filter. 

He crushed your head to try to get you to become lucid, and to realize your dream body is immortal.

Part of you fears Pan because of your upbringing, even though you may have never been, or are not now, a Christian. 

I see Pan in many people's dreams, but I don't usually tell them.

----------


## NoworldOrder

that makes alot of sense but what makes more sense is that I actually want to be a politician and maybe I have to bow to satan to do that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> that makes alot of sense but what makes more sense is that I actually want to be a politician and maybe I have to bow to satan to do that.



You already did.

----------


## Samael

> I know! Yeah, those idiots don't realize they are giving their own intrinsic power away by doing so. But, why do you think you bowed to Satan in your dream?



The irony being that Satanists worship only themselves.

----------


## NoworldOrder

So maybe thats what im doing in the dream. I think I have been thinking about myself too much. I love this site, it's nice there is a place I can talk about my dreams and people don't repeat the same thing "It's just a dream it means nothing".

----------


## Razeth

It was probably induced through stress/you've been having some kinds of doubts. Do you feel that you've done something bad recently? Maybe it's your guilt manifesting itself into a weird dreaming...

OR...

It was probably just an adventure/fantasy-ish dream.

----------


## XHarryX

Jesus...thats one hell of a dream...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Jesus...thats one hell of a dream...



 :laugh:  good one, man!

----------


## NoworldOrder

Yeah your telling me.. lmao

----------

